# احذية وبلارينات وسليبرات ولكاليك للكبار والصغار (كروشيهات الخالةام يحيى )



## الفرح عنواني (13 نوفمبر 2011)

احذية وبلارينات وسليبرات ولكاليك للكبار والصغار (كروشيهات الخالةام يحيى )
لكل محبي الاناقة والتدفئة فى فصل الشتاء

كل عام وانتم بخير دخل فصل الشتاء

جميع انواع السليبرات والبلار ينات والاحذيةو اللكاليك للكبار والصغار والبنات والرجال وجميع الالوان والمقاسات
من اجود الخيوط التركية
الشحن بيكون لجميع الدول العربية و الاوروبية من اسكندرية على البريد السريع الدولى 4 ايام للدول العربية و اسبوع للاوربية وبتستلمى طلبيتك على عنوانك
الدفع مقدما
السعر 35 ريال سعودي
- معظم الموديلات شغل يدي و الباقى من النت ومن يعجبه اي موديل خارج هولاء يرسله لى اعمله مثله

الخالة ام يحيى 



1-






2-





3-





4-





5-





6-





7-





8-





9-





10-





11-


----------

